# Pros around Atlanta?



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

Good installers are surprisingly hard to track down in this massive city.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Scott Buwalda, owner and founder of Hybrid Audio Technologies is right next door in Cumming, Ga


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

foosman said:


> Scott Buwalda, owner and founder of Hybrid Audio Technologies is right next door in Cumming, Ga


His site appears to be one of a speaker manufacturer. There is no physical address or mention of installation services.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

John Marsh at American Radio could probably hook you up.

There are or was a ton of great installers in the area.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I second John Marsh as an alternative to Scott as well.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I also have to say john marsh.


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

Slade has a very sweet toy...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

SlipAngle said:


> Slade has a very sweet toy...


NICE!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Not to sure how far Marietta is from Atlanta but they are AWESOME. One of the installers there got Installer of the Year.


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

I assume you are talking about Jeff at Sound Sensations. 

I will feel much better about my tax dollars though if the city of Marietta is offering audio installations with a world class installer.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

SlipAngle said:


> Slade has a very sweet toy...


Just let me know when you're ready to put it to work


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like we need a GA meet


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

RMAT said:


> Looks like we need a GA meet


Outstanding idea- I need to get my system refresh done before I start pushing it though.


----------



## jacksonp (Apr 14, 2008)

Jeff at Sound Sensations.


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

Around Atlanta, Jeff Smith. The guys at American radio would be a good choice too. If you care to venture away from Atlanta a bit, check with Steve Cook of Audio X in Florence, AL. In the other direction, you have Joe Zelano at Elite in Spartanburg SC. I would turn my keys over to any of those guys without a second thought.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Joe Zelano is a helluva nice guy and they do INCREDIBLE work...his installer Eric's Frontier makes me shake my head every time I see the vinyl work on the doors.

Steve Cook has some skills too.


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

I recommend American Radio, mainly because I would be doing the install myself since I just joined John there a little over a month ago.


----------



## jacksonp (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh sheet scott, I didnt know you worked over there now. Sweet, ill stop by next time I come over to visit kin folks.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Jeff Smith, who i am proud to call a friend of mine, is one of the best installers around, for both presentation and SQ, and hands down one of the best and most classy guys you will ever meet.

b


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

John Marsh and crew at American Radio. He did my current Hyrbid/Arc setup, and are about to do phase 2 in a few weeks. Great work!


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another plus for Sound Sensations in Marietta. Not too fond of Cartunes.

Bill


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

SlipAngle said:


> Jeff at Sound Sensations.





jacksonp said:


> Jeff at Sound Sensations.





Ttowncls said:


> Around Atlanta, Jeff Smith





simplicityinsound said:


> Jeff Smith


Nuff said.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

RMAT said:


> Looks like we need a GA meet


Not a bad idea. Maybe even a SQ event.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

John and Scott at American Radio.

I am pretty much retired from installing since I can't even finish any of my own cars. I won't turn down a difficult vinyl- or leather-wrapping project though (I wrapped John's Eclipse). And am always available for listening/tuning.

Scott


----------

